# Pre-Apprentice with some questions:



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

LAXS said:


> I took my aptitude test and found out I made an 8 out of 9? Is this competitive enough to be accepted?
> 
> Secondly, if it is, what should I wear for an interview and what should I be prepared to answer? (General expectations, nothing specific)


This is a business transaction, requiring business attire. Put on a suit and tie you can never go wrong. You must show that you are serious about getting into the trade and not just some kid that want's to try it out.

Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

My interview is scheduled in two weeks. I am going to dress in khakis and a long sleeve button up or polo with a belt and shoes. I always wear slacks, a dress shirt and tie with dress shoes to interviews but I don't think it's the way to go in this case.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Khakis and a polo shirt tucked in is what I wore. Make sure you shave your face or have neatly trimmed facial hair.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

kg7879 said:


> Khakis and a polo shirt tucked in is what I wore. Make sure you shave your face or have neatly trimmed facial hair.


My face is as smooth as a baby's ass. :laughing:


----------

